# Çështja kombëtare > Elita kombëtare >  Nderohen Demir Lena, Riza Ajro dhe Tabori i Strugës

## TOMY_X

23/07/2012 14:20:00 KOHA



Tiranë 22 korrik- Në Tiranë, në selinë e Presidencës shqiptare, ditën e premte, Presidenti i Republikës së Shqipërisë, Bamir Topi, në prezencën e intelektualëve njerëzve të penës, familjarëve dhe të ftuarve të tjerë të ardhur nga Struga i dorëzoi urdhrin ''Nderi i Kombit'' pas vdekjes Demir Lenës. Njërit nga luftëtarët e shquar të lirisë dhe pavarësisë së Shqipërisë, me motivacionin për heroizmin e treguar në Betejat e Petrinjës të vitit 1913 kundër pushtuesve serb si dhe në betejën e Nikolicës kundër pushtuesve grek, në mbrojtje të Pavarësisë së Shqipërisë dhe trojeve shqiptare nga planet për aneksimin e tyre nga shtetet fqinje. Presidenti Topi këtë urdhër ia dorëzoi Xheladin Lenës, stërnipit të Demir Lenës, i cili nga ana e tij falënderoi Presidentin për këtë vlerësim që i bëhet njeriut që në zemër kishte çështjen kombëtare.

"Ai e meritonte këtë vlerësim, sepse me veprimtarinë dhe aktivitetin e tij kontribuoi që të kujtohet dhe vlerësohet", përfundoi Xheladin Lena. Gjithashtu, në këtë ceremoni Presidenti i Republikës së Shqipërisë Bamir Topi, i dha Riza Ajros pas vdekjes ''Medaljen e Artë të Shqiponjës'' me motivacionin për heroizmin e treguar në betejën e Petrinjës, më 1913 si një ndër komandantët e luftëtarëve shqiptarë luftoi kundër ushtrisë serbe në mbrojtje të pavarësisë së trojeve shqiptare nga planet për aneksimin e tyre prej shteteve shoviniste fqinje. Këtë medalje të lartë të shtetit shqiptar Presidenti Topi ia dorëzoi Vait Ajros, në cilësinë e përfaqësuesit të familjes të Riza Ajro. Pas pranimit të medaljes Vait Ajro theksoi se është një nder i veçantë që pas njëqind vjetësh u japim vlerën e merituar këtyre figurave me kontributin e Presidentit Topi dhe kryetarit të Komunës së Strugës. "Ata deshën dhe ëndërruan një Shqipëri të bashkuar për të cilën luftuan", përfundoi Ajro.

Gjithashtu me "Medaljen e Artë të Shqiponjës" Presidenti Topi vlerësoi edhe Taborin e Strugës për heroizmin e treguar në Betejën e Petrinjës më 1913 kundër ushtrisë serbe në mbrojtje të Pavarësisë së Shqipërisë dhe trojeve shqiptare nga shovinistët fqinj. Këtë vlerësim të Presidentit shqiptar e pranoi kryetari i Komunës së Strugës, Ramiz Merko, i cili në emër të qytetarëve të Strugës falënderoi Presidentin Topi për dekorimet e Demir Lenës dhe Riza Ajros si dhe për dekorimin e Taborit të Strugës."Para disa ditëve Presidenti dekoroi edhe nënshkruesit e Pavarësisë nga Fushëgropa e Strugës dhe kështu pas njëqind vjetëve Strugës, i kthehet historia i kthehen të gjithë ata burra dhe trima që kanë luftuar për mbrojtjen e trojeve shqiptare", përfundoi Ramiz Merko. Ndërkohë, një fjalë rasti në këtë ceremoni në Presidencën shqiptare mbajti dhe aktori i mirënjohur dhe veprimtari Xhevat Limani, një nga iniciatorët dhe kontribuesit për vlerësimin e këtyre figurave. Limani potencoi se Struga që frymon shqip ndjehet e vlerësuar nga këto dekorime. "Ne kemi pasur një ëndërr dhe një frymë ashtu siç e pat thënë Skënderbeu se: Atdheu ynë është Shqipëria, gjersa gjaku ynë malet dhe bregoret do t'i lajë, do të rrojë Shqipëria", tha aktori Xhevat Limani. (P.L./KOHA)

----------

